# My first day trading!



## fryzie (10 April 2006)

Was a shocker and lost a lot  lol
oh well.. i better do some more learning


----------



## crackaton (10 April 2006)

fryzie said:
			
		

> Was a shocker and lost a lot  lol
> oh well.. i better do some more learning



Why would you trade on a monday?


----------



## fryzie (10 April 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Why would you trade on a monday?



whattttt damn. ive never read anywhere that you shouldnt trade on a monday
what i read was not to trade in the first couple of hours and its always better to trade later on into the day


----------



## bvbfan (10 April 2006)

Are you day trading?

I guess its best to learn from mistakes.

I started FX on friday and made a few errors. The entries were terrible and the one trade I had set up for all day went perfect, only problem I wasn't home for the entry!


----------



## mlennox (10 April 2006)

theres nothing wrong with trading on a monday... today was a very sideways nothing type day i was down a bit in the morning but by close all my positions had me up....

look to put some money into the banks when they start to lift sometime this week take part positions then fill the position when your comfortable the stock is headed north

people shifting there money from resources to financials as we speak, reporting on the way 

my   

what did u lose ur money on mate?


----------



## happytrader (11 April 2006)

Hi Fryzie

Sorry about yesterday. Just a hint from a fellow trader. Check out the hourly charts on your stocks to see when the big boys usually make their moves. You will find that the highest probability of getting the direction correct for the next day is late in the arvo 5th hour. Learn to read those weekly charts too and learn to do your best work. Its actually a foregone conclusion of mine, that most people don't do their best work so that creates plenty of opportunity for those that do. Good trading to you.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## michael_selway (11 April 2006)

fryzie said:
			
		

> Was a shocker and lost a lot  lol
> oh well.. i better do some more learning




Hm how much did u lose?

thx

MS


----------



## dennisll (18 April 2006)

Hi fryzie,

Just keep at it mate.  The best teacher is experience and the more trades you have under your belt the better trader you will become.  

Good Luck!

Dennis


----------



## fryzie (18 April 2006)

hi yeh i guess u just gotta give it some time

2300 CTO @ .220, now .320
75000 FDL @ .028, now .037
2000 KAL @ .260, now .230
3500 WCP @ .165, now .155

thanks to the top two im doing alright now (especially FDL)

on Thursday (last week) i was down about $150, and now after today im up $810


----------

